# Physical discipline ?



## WooBarker (Jan 20, 2015)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this subject. Given the attitude of some large male German Shepherds, is it OK to apply some physical discipline in certain circumstances? Or should this be out of the question all together?


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What do you mean by "physical discipline"?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

If you mean any type of correction via the hand.. NO WAY! NEVER! Its wrong, how would you like it? When Fritz is really bad, he gets time out, lets him calm down, lets me laugh about it...


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Never ever hit your dog. No matter his size. No for kicking, hitting with a newspaper or any other object. Collar corrections are ok ... Pinch collar, not choker chain. Hugs are good and so is petting.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The thing about striking with the hand is that it's not something that happens between dogs in nature. Dogs don't strike each other with their paws unless they're playing. So hitting isn't really something that makes an immediate connection in a dog's brain. They do nip each other on the neck which is why prong collars and e-collars are effective.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

e collars don't happen in nature, seems this board is ok with those though.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

just to be clear, no do not hit your dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There are times when using physical corrections (striking your dog) can cause your dog's behavior to escalate into dangerous behavior.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There is an art to doing physical punishment and correction or whatever you want to call it. There is a right way and there is a wrong way procedurally. Doing it right is the difference between a well balanced normal dog that understands pressure and punishment and why it happened and how to avoid it, or a confused fearful possibly aggressive animal.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

WooBarker said:


> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this subject. Given the attitude of some large male German Shepherds, is it OK to apply some physical discipline in certain circumstances? Or should this be out of the question all together?


 In all cases, the punishment needs to fit the crime. If my dogs are doing something potentially life threatening, I am going to make sure that the correction is immediate, hard and memorable. I do not hit my dogs, other then a smack on the butt, or a tap on the head. I do not ever hit them with an object. I will grab them by the scruff and give a jerk or shake accompanied by a harsh No!
When Bud used to get snotty, I would body check, a lot. Purposely walk into him or give him a hit with my hip/leg. He was a prime candidate for 'hanging', on any number of occasions we had to choke him off things. He was removed from training for refusing to 'out'. I used to jokingly refer to him as my 2 x 4 dog. ' If you want to work him, take a big stick'.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

WooBarker said:


> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this subject. Given the attitude of some large male German Shepherds, is it OK to apply some physical discipline in certain circumstances? Or should this be out of the question all together?


Is there something specific you're wondering about with the dog you just got?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

huntergreen said:


> e collars don't happen in nature, seems this board is ok with those though.


I specifically addressed that.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Emoore said:


> I specifically addressed that.


Yep. Lol.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I would never hit, kick, or whatever a/my dog. I have a very large male 11 month old GSD. I work very hard at training him so he won't have attitude. And if he does give me attitude I know I have to work a little harder. Emphasis should be on building a good bond and good training always.


----------



## marreromcp (Oct 15, 2014)

No doubt about it, dogs NEED/REQUIRE discipline.. Just like children. In this case, a spanking would not work as it could on children. Dogs WONT understand when you hit or smack them, they would think that they are at the same level as you (NOT RESPECTING THE PACK LEADER). Instead of fixing or correcting you would do the opposite. I would learn to use a e-collar if needed. 



WooBarker said:


> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this subject. Given the attitude of some large male German Shepherds, is it OK to apply some physical discipline in certain circumstances? Or should this be out of the question all together?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Emoore said:


> I specifically addressed that.


sorry, missed it.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would never suggest physically hitting a dog in any way. Some methods such as a scruff in certain situations, but it needs to be done correctly and only done as a fair consequence to a behavior. I do use a lot of body language as far as body blocking and moving and I will admit, I've hip checked a couple dogs. But in general, if a dog is being pushy or misbehaving I tend to look at what I'm doing to either allow or encourage that behavior or what I need to do to reinforce better behavior.

I also don't feel that hard physical correction is necessary for "tough" dogs. I've had my share of hard or aggressive dogs and never had to go to any sort of physical correction beyond basic body blocking/checks. Every time I've had abnormally pushy or demanding behavior I've taken a step back, analyzed my approach, and figured out how to tweak that to the dog to make sure I'm on point in encouraging not only the correct behavior but also not allowing reward for unwanted, demanding, or pushy behavior.


----------



## WooBarker (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi everyone. Sorry I was away after posting this yesterday. I more or less just wanted to hear everyones opinion just in case the situation ever arrose and how I should deal with it ...
I more or less was asking about body blocks, maybe a finger poke to grab attention, possibly a light finger tap on the snout (picture a smoker dipping ashes off a cigg). I just assumed everyone would already know that I wasn't actually speaking about hitting a dog hard or beating him up ... After all, they just want to play around ...:happyboogie:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

WooBarker said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I was away after posting this yesterday. I more or less just wanted to hear everyones opinion just in case the situation ever arrose and how I should deal with it ...
> I more or less was asking about body blocks, maybe a finger poke to grab attention, possibly a light finger tap on the snout (picture a smoker dipping ashes off a cigg). I just assumed everyone would already know that I wasn't
> actually speaking about hitting a dog hard or beating him up ... After all, they just want to play around ...:happyboogie:


Confusing because you said physical discipline..not a tap on the nose..


----------



## WooBarker (Jan 20, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Confusing because you said physical discipline..not a tap on the nose..


Yes, I should have been more specific. I was on my way out the door and in a rush ... I should have said "correction" or something rather than use the word discipline, though when speaking of dog training, they basically mean the same thing ..


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

It always depends on the correction. I will use a poke to get his attention sometimes or on a walk a light tap on the side with my foot is useful if he starts to fixate on something. Obviously you should never do anything that is going to hurt the dog or cause a bad association with you or hands reaching towards them. It's always important to think about how a correction will affect the dog's behaviour in the future.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

" Depends on the situation...."...makes the most sense to me so far.


SuperG


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, hmmm. There are conflicting thoughts on this. 

Discipline, good discipline is a good thing. If we can discipline ourselves in how we train, exercise, and manage the dog, we rarely have to physically discipline the dog at all. But discipline is a major component in loving a dog. 

People who show up on those Jerry-springer-like dog training shows, who are buying their dogs clothes and furniture, letting them eat off of forks, and letting the poop and pee throughout the house, are not exhibiting any love for their animal at all. They are just permissive. And, of course the dog, not understanding his limits or boundaries is going to fail miserably. 

One does not have to physically correct a dog to discipline it properly, but physical corrections or physical punishment may be used in disciplining a dog and not be abusive or injurious to the dog's body or mind.

By setting clear limits and boundaries, and having age and species appropriate expectations for the behavior, a disciplined owner can enjoy a canine companion who probably will never need any serious physical correction, much less a come-to-Jesus moment. 

My dogs know I am not a dog, so I don't have to use the teeth on the neck thing to let them know they did the wrong thing. 

Using physical power to get a dog to do what I want, is something I have in my arsenal to be brought out if ever the situation warrants something of that magnitude. I will not say that I would never. I think that if we become dependent on physical corrections, we run the risk of needing bigger and more frequent physical corrections to remain the one who makes the choices.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I would use severe enough of a physical discipline/correction where it is required without a second thought.

If the immediacy of a particular situation dictated that a harsh correction needs to be made in order to prevent the dog, myself or others from a greater harm than the severity of the actual correction itself...I would do it without blinking.


SuperG


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1522323604699741

That's how you do it right there.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What it didn't show in that video was the bear was pissing on him.

SuperG


----------

